# Cacti error [SOLVED]

## _easyrider_

I have some problems getting cacti to generate some graphs for me.

When i look at the log file, i can see this error

```

Can't open perl script "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/scripts/loadavg_multi.pl": Permission denied

Can't open perl script "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/scripts/unix_users.pl": Permission denied

Can't open perl script "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/scripts/unix_processes.pl": Permission denied

OK u:0.00 s:0.00 r:1.01

OK u:0.00 s:0.00 r:1.01

OK u:0.00 s:0.00 r:1.02

OK u:0.00 s:0.00 r:1.02

OK u:0.00 s:0.00 r:1.02

ERROR: Not enough arguments

OK u:0.00 s:0.00 r:1.02

OK u:0.00 s:0.00 r:1.02

09/24/2005 12:32:12 AM - SYSTEM STATS: Time:1.0412 Method:cmd.php Processes:1 Threads:N/A Hosts:2 HostsPerProcess:2 DataSources:13 RRDsProcessed:8

```

Some help?Last edited by _easyrider_ on Sat Sep 24, 2005 2:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Suicidal

Does your cacti user have access permissions to the cacti folder?

----------

## _easyrider_

Witch cacti folder? the main folder /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/?

I know that the cactiuser has access to the /log and /rra folder.

----------

## Suicidal

Id try the following on my system my cactiuser is cacti so I run:

```
chown -R cacti:apache /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti
```

just to make sure that it has access to everything.

----------

## _easyrider_

It seems to have solved my problem running the chown command

Thanks for the help   :Laughing: 

----------

